# What does it mean to be a furry?



## Inuyasha_Vasquez (Mar 5, 2011)

Aside from liking furry and such what does it mean to be a furry? I myself like to act like a cat, in any rpg my first character is always a cat.. then a fox.. and then a wolf. I meow every now and then in public, or constantly online. I wear a cat collar around my wrist [gotta love the sound of the bell jingling]. If I had it I'd be wearing cat ears right now. Not so sure about a tail though.. not sure how that one would work out. Let me know what you guys think about being a furry.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 5, 2011)

It means you sat down one day and said "I'm a furry" and you're part of a hobby. 
there's nothing about furry that should make you meow like a cat. LURK MOAR


----------



## Aleu (Mar 5, 2011)

great first post OP

Also, meowing in public doesn't make you a furry. It makes you weird.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 5, 2011)

Did you not see this thread? http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/93654-Explain-to-people-what-being-a-Furry-is-About and another thing, that is silly. Really you meow in public???? Wth ? And to answer your question, I do not think about it _like that._ Atm it is nothing more than a hobby which has no influence on my character or personality whatsoever.


----------



## Inuyasha_Vasquez (Mar 5, 2011)

>: but i like meowing. and its a part of my personality, im just a weird guy, and i like being me, so imma continue to be me by being me because the me told me to be me because the other me went on lunchbreak telling me to listen to me because its smarter to listen to me than to the other me because he's been on lunch break for half an hour.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 5, 2011)

to simply love anthro characters and use wolfy as nickname forevah xD, i have been doing that even before i found furries...

But mainly its a device for epic lulz in internet (game mostly) related forums when they see someone is a furry because he used furry related words xD


----------



## Inuyasha_Vasquez (Mar 5, 2011)

o3o i like your logic.. i like to use furrys for the most part in shadowrun.. no one ever takes me serious.. but they learn  the people who i made mentally handicapped with explosive rounds learned.. and so did the big rock guy that i strapped explosives too.. and pretty much everyone iv shot in the head in that game learned :3 dont mess wif teh kitteh



Wolfy2449 said:


> to simply love anthro characters and use wolfy as nickname forevah xD, i have been doing that even before i found furries...
> 
> But mainly its a device for epic lulz in internet (game mostly) related forums when they see someone is a furry because he used furry related words xD


----------



## Fay V (Mar 5, 2011)

I hate teen omg waffles random teens. Zim was cool but good lord did it release upon the world a terrible scourge of fags


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 5, 2011)

A furry is an individual active in the fandom for anthropomorphic creatures.

I should seriously just hotkey that sentence. >:C



Inuyasha_Vasquez said:


> >: but i like meowing. and its a part of my personality, im just a weird guy, and i like being me, so imma continue to be me by being me because the me told me to be me because the other me went on lunchbreak telling me to listen to me because its smarter to listen to me than to the other me because he's been on lunch break for half an hour.



lol so randumb xD


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 5, 2011)

Being a furry means whining about other furries on the internet.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 5, 2011)

Being a furry is simply an excuse I use to act even more like a complete fucking idiot on the internet.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dog dicks fucking horizontal vaginas.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 5, 2011)

You sound like an obnoxious attention whore.

Furry would be perfect for you.


----------



## Cain (Mar 5, 2011)

YIFFING AND FAPPING! loljks :3


----------



## mitchau (Mar 5, 2011)

I was wondering this as well. It doesn't seem to be very strictly defined. I disagree with the whole self-classification thing because that doesn't work in denial cases. I guess the easiest way to put it is that you like anthro-art, but even then surely there are many people who like anthro-art who aren't really furries as well, I mean I remember my non furry friend said the navi girl from avatar was hot, and he's not really a furry, so are a lot of people just in denial/trying to avoid a label? What really makes someone a furry? Is there any one reason?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dog dicks fucking horizontal vaginas.


 yes

my this button isn't working, but yes


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dog dicks fucking horizontal vaginas.


 I must be blind or not looking at enough furry porn because I have yet to see any of these horizontal vaginas. I demand evidence that these do indeed exist!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

It's okay OP, I wear a cat collar around my wrist too!

it's because of my cat that died though, not because I'm a fucking obnoxious bitch


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

I think this is the most I've this'd posts on one page.


----------



## Machine (Mar 5, 2011)

Everytime a thread like this pops up, I make popcorn and sit back.


----------



## Zoltea (Mar 5, 2011)

mitchau said:


> I was wondering this as well. It doesn't seem to be very strictly defined. I disagree with the whole self-classification thing because that doesn't work in denial cases. I guess the easiest way to put it is that you like anthro-art, but even then surely there are many people who like anthro-art who aren't really furries as well, I mean I remember my non furry friend said the navi girl from avatar was hot, and he's not really a furry, so are a lot of people just in denial/trying to avoid a label? What really makes someone a furry? Is there any one reason?


 
I believe it works like this: you choose the fandom; the fandom does not choose you.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 5, 2011)

Zoltea actually got it. You can't be in denial about a hobby. There is nothing intrinsic in a person that makes them a furry, and it is is taking part in the fandom and saying I am a furry. Perhaps  a person has qualities that would make them like the furry fandom, a joy of mascot costumes, anthro art, or whatever, but until someone says "I am a furry" they aren't one. It is black and white, no little grey denial area.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2011)

Furry has no deep meaning.

It's just that every person translates it different.


----------



## Don (Mar 5, 2011)

Inuyasha_Vasquez said:


> >: but i like meowing. and its a part of my personality, im just a weird guy, and i like being me, so imma continue to be me by being me because the me told me to be me because the other me went on lunchbreak telling me to listen to me because its smarter to listen to me than to the other me because he's been on lunch break for half an hour.


 
Dear Christ, did periods kill your parents? This is nigh unreadable, though what I did make out doesn't seem exactly riveting either.

Grammar aside, the fandom is nothing but a hobby. Ergo, it can't (or at least shouldn't) have any bearing on your personality nor should you do random actions (meowing etc.) simply because you 'think' that you are a cat.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 5, 2011)

Inuyasha_Vasquez said:


> *I meow *every now and then in public,or* constantly online*.


 Reminds me of playing TF2 and hearing "OAROOROOROOOO" over someone's microphone. I always thought someone was beating their dog, huh!


----------



## Ley (Mar 5, 2011)

It means I happen to like drawing anthro things, including animals.

It's not like it's fucking disease or something.

'Wat does eet mean 2 be a hyuman?'


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 5, 2011)

OP, you have a mental condition, lurk and then maybe you will see that you just have to keep this stuff to yourself, or go to sofurry with the other stereotypes.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 5, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> OP, you have a mental condition, lurk and then maybe you will see that you just have to keep this stuff to yourself, or go to sofurry with the other stereotypes.


 99% of kids have a mental condition and by his behavior his a typical kid coming online, how much i hate kids using the internet...
Plus he is a neko which is completely different from furry... 
Epic fail is epic


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 5, 2011)

It's just a hobby. :V

Also neko != furry.


----------



## mitchau (Mar 5, 2011)

I considered myself a furry before I was part of the any fandom whatsoever, for a good few years actually.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 5, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Also neko != furry.


 Also theres an entire thread that concluded that furry=/=neko
ZOOMORPHIC=/=ANTHRO...


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 5, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Also theres an entire thread that concluded that furry=/=neko
> ZOOMORPHIC=/=ANTHRO...


 I love you!


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 5, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I love you!


 I could say the same but ur avatar isnt cute enough for my tastes


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 5, 2011)

You sound like the type of person I kick in public. 

It's adorable when cats meow. Nothing about a full grown adult meowing (which I'm not sure we're dealing with here) is adorable. You need both pieces of that puzzle for it to be something other then fucking annoying.


----------



## mitchau (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, I meow sometimes. I do it because I miss having a cat, and I love cats. I would never let another soul in the world hear me meow though. I understand it's weird and incredibly hate-able. Most of us are pretty weird people though.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 6, 2011)

mitchau said:


> I'm not going to lie, I meow sometimes. I do it because I miss having a cat, and I love cats. I would never let another soul in the world hear me meow though. I understand it's weird and incredibly hate-able. Most of us are pretty weird people though.


 I meow to my cats but to just randomly do it in public? wtf?


----------



## Ley (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> I could say the same but* ur* avatar isnt cute enough for my tastes


 
HNNG

Spell out your fucking words. It's hard for _anyone _to take you seriously if you use that text speak crap.

And again, furry is just a hobby or maybe an excuse to look at your pron. I don't know.


----------



## FURRIES_DID_WTC (Mar 6, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I meow to my cats but to just randomly do it in public? wtf?


 
>Typical furry



AleutheWolf said:


> meowing in public doesn't make you a furry. It makes you weird.


 
Being a furry doesn't make you weird? ok


----------



## Aleu (Mar 6, 2011)

FURRIES_DID_WTC said:


> >Typical furry
> 
> 
> 
> Being a furry doesn't make you weird? ok


 No. But not reading posts makes you dumb.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> No. But not reading posts makes you dumb.


 
The antiquated joke in his user name is an even bigger qualifier for "dumb" status.


----------



## cad (Mar 6, 2011)

If you identify yourself as a furry, you are, if you don't, then you're not. Simple as.

Now whatever _you_ associate with being a furry, I don't want to know.


----------



## FURRIES_DID_WTC (Mar 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The antiquated joke in his user name is an even bigger qualifier for "dumb" status.


 
>Implying I'm joking


----------



## Aleu (Mar 6, 2011)

FURRIES_DID_WTC said:


> >Implying I'm joking


 


FURRIES_DID_WTC said:


> I often balance my involvement in the fandom by trolling furry fourms.


No, you're totally serious, brah. :V

If you're going to troll, troll FA. You'll get a better reaction than these forums.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2011)

FURRIES_DID_WTC said:


> >Implying I'm joking


 
Whoa, x3 "dumb" status multiplier! You're really rackin' up some "dumb" points now.  Go for a high score.


----------



## Mint (Mar 6, 2011)

It means you like anthropomorphic animals enough to consider yourself apart of the fandom that exists for them.
That's all there is to it.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2011)

I love to see people trying to troll FAF. YOU'RE TOO LATE, GUYS.


----------



## Shay Feral (Mar 6, 2011)

What does it mean to be furry? It means nothing tbh...

There are too many opinions on what is and isn't a furry that there is no set definition of what it means to be furry.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> No, you're totally serious, brah. :V
> 
> If you're going to troll, troll FA. You'll get a better reaction than these forums.


 Seriously this.

The only way to troll this forum successfully is to act painfully furfaggy. If you come in here acting like a stereotypical 4chan tard nobody will buy into it and we will all laugh at you.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 6, 2011)

It means that you drink horse jizz and scream "Fuck you I'm a -insert species-!" to every you pass by on the street who dares to criticize your Bad Dragon t-shirt.


----------



## Conker (Mar 6, 2011)

Inuyasha_Vasquez said:


> >: but i like meowing. and its a part of my personality, im just a weird guy, and i like being me, so imma continue to be me by being me because the me told me to be me because the other me went on lunchbreak telling me to listen to me because its smarter to listen to me than to the other me because he's been on lunch break for half an hour.


 Well, I'm glad you enjoy and embrace your autism.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 6, 2011)

Being a furry means touching yourself to pictures of Dog-People.

Now that I've said it, I think we as a community should finally be able to put this question of identity to rest.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 6, 2011)

Why? WHY? Why does this question have to be asked so damn often! If you want to know what a furry is, don't post the question in the Den! Go to wikifur or something. It's generally accurate. In fact, how about you don't make a thread in the Den if you have less than 100 posts. Even if you have something "insightful" to say, save it for a reply. You are not good enough to make threads. 

Now, is there a way to rank a thread lower than one star?


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 6, 2011)

Leybun said:


> HNNG
> 
> Spell out your fucking words. It's hard for _anyone _to take you seriously if you use that text speak crap


 Its quite simple really, and anyone that have been long enough in teh interwebz can understand it dear. Try it its not difficult, plus its waste of time to care about punctuation in teh interwebz xD but from what i ve seen from ur post is quite sad, not that it wasnt expected


----------



## Conker (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Its quite simple really, and anyone that have been long enough in teh interwebz can understand it dear. Try it its not difficult, plus its waste of time to care about punctuation in teh interwebz xD but from what i ve seen from ur post is quite sad, not that it wasnt expected


 On the Internet, the only way you can convey yourself is through text. You have no body language or speech to go by. If you type stupid, you look stupid. There's no way around that.

And from the way you type, you look really stupid.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 6, 2011)

Conker said:


> On the Internet, the only way you can convey yourself is through text. You have no body language or speech to go by. If you type stupid, you look stupid. There's no way around that.
> 
> And from the way you type, you look really stupid.


 i see... punctuation! How sad and funny at the same time xD


----------



## Conker (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> i see... punctuation!


 Continuing to prove my point, I see!


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 6, 2011)

Leybun said:


> HNNG
> 
> Spell out your fucking words. It's hard for _anyone _to take you seriously if you use that text speak crap.
> 
> And again, furry is just a hobby or maybe an excuse to look at your pron. I don't know.


 


Leybun said:


> It means I happen to like drawing anthro things, including animals.
> 
> *It's not like it's fucking disease or something.*
> 
> 'Wat does eet mean 2 be a hyuman?'



:V
Hehe


----------

